# "Days Of Our Lives" Moving To Peacock



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

This is disturbing news for fans of the long-running NBC soap opera _Days of Our Lives _who don't have internet or subscribe to the Peacock streaming service as _Days _will exclusively be streamed on NBC's Peacock streaming series as of Monday, September 12.

You can find the article here.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Really surprised at the extent to which NBCUniversal is allowing Peacock to cannibalize their linear channel cable/broadcast content. They seem to be throwing everything they have at Peacock -- next-day access to shows from NBC, Bravo, SyFy, MSNBC, etc., recent Universal theatrical films, new Peacock Originals, plus live streams of virtually all NBC sports. And now they're even moving their biggest NBC soap exclusively to Peacock.

Weird thing is that all this doesn't seem to be doing much to increase the number of paying Peacock subscribers. I think they were just too late to the streaming party and maybe also hurt by confusion over its free versus paid plans.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Will this be available on the free tier of Peacock or only on the Premium tier?

Also that excuse of people who don't have internet is a very small minority of the population and most of those probably don't have internet by choice.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Many fans of the show mostly women who watch it are not pleased and you can go to some Facebook Sites of any NBC Affiliates that posted this change. The comments are overwhelmingly against moving this popular daytime soap that has been shown on NBC for nearly 6 decades (57 years) to the streaming service. Many people are not set up to stream. Many are older folks who can’t stream or don’t even know how. It’s already causing an uproar.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well we will see where this uproar takes them.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Will this be available on the free tier of Peacock or only on the Premium tier?


I just checked. Current and prior season are on the free tier.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well there is that for people that watch that show.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Network Announcement:





NBCUniversal Media Village







www.nbcumv.com


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Rob37 said:


> Many fans of the show mostly women who watch it are not pleased and you can go to some Facebook Sites of any NBC Affiliates that posted this change. The comments are overwhelmingly against moving this popular daytime soap that has been shown on NBC for nearly 6 decades (57 years) to the streaming service. Many people are not set up to stream. Many are older folks who can’t stream or don’t even know how. It’s already causing an uproar.


The Internet is riddled with people that are in an uproar. The angry are always louder than those unbothered or excited about something.

We've got to get past this glittering generality that "older people don't know how to stream." The internet isn't fledgling tech anymore. Older citizens are using smartphones and other technology on a daily basis. Let's not act like finding a program on a streaming service is rocket science. If folks want to watch a program, they'll figure out a way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At worst they are annoying 1.7 million viewers. Apparently NBC thinks they can do better with an hour of afternoon national news. It is the last daytime soap opera on my local NBC affiliate.

My affiliate has local news from 4:30am-7:00am, the Today show from 7:00am-11am and Local news (for 30 minutes) at Noon. They play Dateline reruns for two hours (11am and 1pm) and a half hour paid program after the news.

Days of our Lives runs against The Talk and General Hospital followed by the syndicated Dr Phil. Then back to news from 4pm to 7pm. NBC thinks they can do better than 1.7 million viewers during that hour on their broadcast network and they are willing to try. (Read carefully. I didn't say NBC could get more than 1.7 million viewers of Days via Peacock - I said that NBC believes the replacement program will perform better than Days.)

As for the disenfranchised OTA viewers not all can simply jump over to streaming. Their nursing homes may not support streaming. Certainly not as easy as changing to channel Y on their internal cable system. But maintaining and building "Days of our Lives" viewers is not the intent of moving to Peacock. Clearing space for potentially more popular programming is the intent. The alternative to moving to Peacock is cancelling the show or selling it to another network.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> At worst they are annoying 1.7 million viewers. Apparently NBC thinks they can do better with an hour of afternoon national news. It is the last daytime soap opera on my local NBC affiliate.
> 
> My affiliate has local news from 4:30am-7:00am, the Today show from 7:00am-11am and Local news (for 30 minutes) at Noon. They play Dateline reruns for two hours (11am and 1pm) and a half hour paid program after the news.
> 
> ...


Our affiliates run a somewhat similar schedule; Days is recorded and aired at 4-5PM as a lead-in to the 5PM news. 

Soap operas are an interesting form of programming in today's modern broadcast landscape, where many popular shows might only have 8-10 episodes in a season. A program with a new episode, every weekday (with some small exceptions here and there), that doesn't stop or have re-runs. And if an episode gets pre-empted for severe weather coverage or other issues, it HAS to be re-aired, in full, before the affiliate can air the next episode. For our local affiliate, that was usually in the 1:30-2:30AM time slot. Having this genre of programs live in a streaming service is possibly the most opportune spot to reside.

I fully understand that not every single person in the free world can stream television programming, due to one instance or another. But every time we have a discussion like this, someone's first instinct is to say, "Well so and so can't stream it, or they don't know how!" as if we've never heard or thought about that before.


----------



## nickp91 (6 mo ago)

no soaps on NBC strange new world


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nickp91 said:


> no soaps on NBC strange new world


Hardly. The exodus began in earnest in 2015 with the cancellation of _All My Children_ and _One Life to Live_ leaving only four shows spread across the three networks.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

James Long said:


> But maintaining and building "Days of our Lives" viewers is not the intent of moving to Peacock. Clearing space for potentially more popular programming is the intent. The alternative to moving to Peacock is cancelling the show or selling it to another network.


I'm not so sure. I think this is an experiement to see what this does for Peacock numbers. Comcast has been racking up losses wrt the Peacock platform with very little to show for it in terms of subscriber growth. Days of our Lives may not be drawing tons of eyes, but it does draw super loyal viewers who watch daily. That's exactly the type of customer Peacock wants and what Wall Street is looking for from Comcast.

The additional hour of news isn't exactly inspired, nor should it be - daytime TV has slowly been turning into filler. NBC is likely obligated to provide affiliates some kind of programming during this hour, and an hour of news is cheaper for them to produce than original content. KIRO is a good example of this in Seattle - they're going to dump the Judge Judy re-runs they've been showing in the 4pm PT hour and air an additional hour of local news. This is additional space they can offer for ad buys during the midterms and it's cheaper to produce an additional hour of news versus buying equivalent syndicated programming.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

At one time, there were 20 or more soap operas on network TV, and all got enough ratings to be a profit center. 

The genre is dying. With soon to be only 3 left on OTA TV. With technology (recording now streaming) and consolidation (far less to choose from) one would expect the remaining ones to do very well. 

They don't. Of all the signs of collapse of our society being a hand, the death of this filth is a encouraging contradictory fact.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SamC said:


> With technology (recording now streaming) and consolidation (far less to choose from) one would expect the remaining ones to do very well.


Time shifting of soaps has been going on for 40 years or more.

The issue is that the show viewers found new unscripted (read: cheap) content like Dr. Oz and Dr. Phil to fill their wasted time (under the guise of being concerned about their health and wellbeing).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Real life soap operas replacing the fictional stories.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Real life soap operas replacing the fictional stories.


Our own versions of "The Royals".


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

James Long said:


> Real life soap operas replacing the fictional stories.


I haven't watched any soap operas for years, however, thinking back to them I don't think they are all that much different from so called "reality TV" which isn't real at all!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Carolina said:


> I haven't watched any soap operas for years, however, thinking back to them I don't think they are all that much different from so called "reality TV" which isn't real at all!


The soap opera replacements are talk shows ... in the old days that would be Jerry Springer, Geraldo, Oprah. Dr Phil survives but there are other shows where they don't need writers to come up with some fantasy and extend it over a story arc. They can provide an ADD/ADHD friendly version of the story that is complete in an hour or less. Exposing some family drama from real life with a little investigation and some embellishment and at the end of the show the viewer can either relate (my family could be on this show) or be relieved (my family isn't as bad as that one).

I am not thinking of the "Love Island"/"Bachelor"/"Bachelorette"/"Survivor"/"Great Race"/"Naked and Afraid"/"Big Brother" type of prime time reality where people pretend to be real in unreal situations and pretend there is no camera crew present when they should be tripping over them. I am thinking of the audience shows where "regular people" expose their lives and families to scrutiny.


----------



## Sing Atune (4 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> Will this be available on the free tier of Peacock or only on the Premium tier?
> 
> Also that excuse of people who don't have internet is a very small minority of the population and most of those probably don't have internet by





B. Shoe said:


> The Internet is riddled with people that are in an uproar. The angry are always louder than those unbothered or excited about something.
> 
> We've got to get past this glittering generality that "older people don't know how to stream." The internet isn't fledgling tech anymore. Older citizens are using smartphones and other technology on a daily basis. Let's not act like finding a program on a streaming service is rocket science. If folks want to watch a program, they'll figure out a way.


I am elderly and do not have internet available except on cellphone. All it does with streaming is a wheel going round and round. Even phone calls are dropped. Watched from day1. Now i won't get to see Rolf wake Stephan.
. I am certain tomorrow will be all about Queen's death.



B. Shoe said:


> The Internet is riddled with people that are in an uproar. The angry are always louder than those unbothered or excited about something.
> 
> We've got to get past this glittering generality that "older people don't know how to stream." The internet isn't fledgling tech anymore. Older citizens are using smartphones and other technology on a daily basis. Let's not act like finding a program on a streaming service is rocket science. If folks want to watch a program, they'll figure out a way.


I have watched since day 1 and I am elderly. 
I have tried streaming but I watch a little sheet gonround and round. No cable and if there were cable I couldn't afford it. No computer or tablet. Only my cellphone with no 5g available. Dropped calls. 
I live alone and watching Days was highlight of my day. 
I don't get to watch Rolf wake Stephan. I just watched my last 30 minutes of Days which was interrupted by Queen's Death. 











B. Shoe said:


> The Internet is riddled with people that are in an uproar. The angry are always louder than those unbothered or excited about something.
> 
> We've got to get past this glittering generality that "older people don't know how to stream." The internet isn't fledgling tech anymore. Older citizens are using smartphones and other technology on a daily basis. Let's not act like finding a program on a streaming service is rocket science. If folks want to watch a program, they'll figure out a way.


----------



## Sing Atune (4 mo ago)

And elderlybhave disabilities. Using cellphones can be difficult.


----------



## mcapp47 (4 mo ago)

NBC has removed Days of our lives, so i removed nbc !!!!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

mcapp47 said:


> NBC has removed Days of our lives, so i removed nbc !!!!


Well I guess you showed them!


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Sing Atune said:


> I have watched since day 1 and I am elderly.
> I have tried streaming but I watch a little sheet gonround and round. No cable and if there were cable I couldn't afford it. No computer or tablet. Only my cellphone with no 5g available. Dropped calls.
> I live alone and watching Days was highlight of my day.


You may qualify for free or low-cost home internet service through the US government's Affordable Connectivity Program. If you live alone and have a total household income of $27,180 or less, then you qualify. Or if you are on Medicaid, receive SSI or Veterans Pension, or live in public housing, then you automatically qualify. You can read about it and apply for the program here:









Affordable Connectivity Program


The Affordable Connectivity Program is a long-term, $14 billion program to help ensure we can afford the internet connections we need for work, school, health care and more. Eligible households can receive a monthly discount of up to $30 per month on their internet service bill and up to $75 per...




www.fcc.gov





Do you know which cable and/or telephone (fiber) companies serves your neighborhood? If so, I could help you figure out how to get internet installed and what the cost would be. As I say, it might be completely free.

After getting home internet, if you want to be able to stream Peacock (the app that now plays Days of Our Lives) on your TV, I would recommend this $20 device from Walmart (which actually comes with six months of free Peacock service):

onn. Android TV 4K UHD Streaming Device with Voice Remote Control

If you have a neighbor or family member in your area who could help you get this all set up, that would be ideal. But I'm happy to help you as best I can here.


----------

